# Blown out of the water.....



## RezaD (9/4/15)

Like a bass blown out of the water with a stick of dynamite.....

This is the first time EVER that I have been had.....EVER....... I thought that nobody could fool me ....ever...catch me off guard..... I am too careful.....

Then Benji came and blew me out of the water............his plan was genius.....I fell for it hook, line and sinker. Not for one second did it even cross my mind. Until I saw that smug look on his face and I knew I had been................




Had in the best possible way (I don't care how that sounds)

I was speechless.........I had been gifted with something I really really loved. I have wanted a Reo since the very first time @Andre let me have a few puffs on his at the May 2014 Vape meet. Since then I have been comparing everything to that. 

Ofcourse Benji being the gentleman he is would not reveal who is behind this. I could probably figure out about 3 names. The rest I am as clueless as I am speechless. Whoever you guys are, wherever you are.....you have my most heartfelt thanks and appreciation. You are a bunch of fantastic people. Ecigssa has the best vaping community on the planet. 

Your spirit of generosity permeates the entire forum. It's like us vapers know we can trust fellow vapers instinctively. I sincerely hope that element never gets lost or broken in this community and I look forward to seeing you guys at the next vape meet. 

I need to leave now as I just realised I cannot vape on it till I build a coil.....Thanks a million people.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 33


----------



## DoubleD (9/4/15)

It is truly amazing how people on this forum treat one another, I seriously love you guys!  

Congrats @RezaD I hope you enjoy every bit of your new gear 

Hats off to @Oupa and the mystery gentlemen that made this possible, you guys are amazing 


Edit: I'm proud to be apart of this community!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/4/15)

nice one , Congratulations @RezaD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (9/4/15)

Congrats @RezaD 
She's a real looker too 

Well done, once again to the RMG...you rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip (9/4/15)

Amazing Reo Magic Group

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly (9/4/15)

Wow, Faith restored in humanity...
Nice one People.... Love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rudi (9/4/15)

Wow very nice!!! congratz @RezaD


----------



## johan (9/4/15)

@RezaD I am so glad for you - I could even feel your excitement when I read your post! Now when you finished fooling around with the coil and experienced some vape nirvana on that beautiful new Reo, please post a pic in the Reo Mail thread so that we can stick a Reo Badge between your eyes .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## hands (9/4/15)

that face you make when you open that parcel and realize you now own a REO

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Rudi (9/4/15)

almost like this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (9/4/15)

Grats man that's awesome. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly (9/4/15)

More Like :

For ME?!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz (9/4/15)

Nice one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/4/15)

Awesome bro! Enjoy to the utmost. And kudos to RMG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (9/4/15)

I loved your post

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh (9/4/15)

Congrats @RezaD, that is a stunning surprise to get. Hope you enjoy it as much as the rest of us Reo crazies do.

And to the RMG, you guys ROCK big time!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (9/4/15)

Congrats @RezaD 

Enjoy the feeling and the vape, I was in that boat and it is smooth vape sailing from here for you 

RMG you did it again, to you gentlemen i tip my hat. Kudo's to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/4/15)

Wow that is a stunning reo! Congratulations @Reza_D 

Kudos to the RMG!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (9/4/15)

Great,it's my favourite Reo and I don't have one,enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (9/4/15)

Well deserved @RezaD ! Nice one RMG... Keep up the good work and keep spreading the REO love!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/15)

Wishing you all the very best with your new Reo @RezaD !
May it give you many happy vapes for a very long time.
I love that combination - so classic...

And a big congrats to RMG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (9/4/15)

Wow! That's awesome. Congratulations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (9/4/15)

Wow great stuff @RezaD ! Love that color and SL version. And well done again to the RMG! Another reason why i love this community!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Valesidecc (9/4/15)

Thats pretty Awesome! Props to everyone that was involved and congrats to you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (9/4/15)

Awesome just when I thought I no longer yearn for a reo and it happens again enjoy @RezaD

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (9/4/15)

Wow, that is just amazing...Congrats!


----------



## Keyaam (9/4/15)

Congrats @RezaD . Well deserved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ferdi (9/4/15)

Awesome!
Congratz!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/4/15)

Congratulations @RezaD - She's Beautiful

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (10/4/15)

RMG strikes again, well done guys

@RezaD i know how much you love and wanted a Reo, you deserve it buddy

Enjoy, she is a real stunner as well!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/4/15)

awesome @RezaD 
Couldnt give the forum more praise than you just did.
awesome looking reo and a big well done to the group responsible.
enjoy the reo bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/15)

Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (10/4/15)

Riaz said:


> RMG strikes again, well done guys
> 
> @RezaD i know how much you love and wanted a Reo, you deserve it buddy
> 
> Enjoy, she is a real stunner as well!!!


OMG!!! It was you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RezaD (10/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Chicken Dinner!


a
Thanks Rob....your fingerprints are all over Nicole. it's way past chicken dinner.....more like a thick sliced mature fillet steak fresh off the grill - magic in your mouth.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (10/4/15)

RezaD said:


> OMG!!! It was you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nope sorry bru, wasnt me


----------



## Riaz (10/4/15)

@RezaD are you going to change your profile pic now?

what about your status: i love evods

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vaalboy (10/4/15)

Congrats and welcome to Reoville @RezaD.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak (10/4/15)

I am speechless. We have a great community here. Hats off to all that contributed, you are truly a rare species!
@RezaD Congratulations! I am extremely happy for you. Enjoy every bit of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (10/4/15)

Riaz said:


> @RezaD are you going to change your profile pic now?
> 
> what about your status: i love evods


Well since you have highlighted the issue...you leave me no choice..lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

